# Essentials to go with ACS Minima



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi all,

Spent the last month or so reading through the forums, and finally pulled the trigger on a ACS Minima 

I'm looking at essentials I need and wondered whether you had any suggestions

1) Tamper - I've read about the push tampers and have seen it used locally in Colona & smalls but might be a bit overkill for a home barista? Any other suggestions on a well made tamper?

2) Grinder - Sadly due to the lockdown the Niche zero which I'd decided on buying is only available in June. Thinking with my head it's probably best to just survive on pre ground coffee (I can see many of you shuddering!) for the next month or so before it arrives. Any alternative grinders you'd suggest or ways to cope before the Niche zero arrives?

3) Scales - the general consensus seems to be a scale with good reviews on Amazon that measures in .1g increments I like the look of the timemore black mirror scale but isn't very easily available any other recommendations?

4) water - I run a window cleaning business and have hundreds of litres or R.O water readily available. I've read that completely pure water at 0 ppm isn't very good for the taste of coffee or the water sensor in the machine. Can I just add tap water to pure water to a certain ppm (maybe 50-60ppm) or use bottled water instead?

5) Smart switch - I've got Alexa at home, would a smart switch set on a timer be useful?
My schedule isn't very consistent, is it better for the machine to be switched on and kept on regularly or best just to use it as and when. The cost of electric isn't an issue, I'm more concerned about the longevity of the machine

I bought a bottomless portafilter with the machine, anything other cosmetic upgrades you'd make to the machine or essentials that I'm missing that would be helpful to start me off?

Thanks again for all the work put into this forum, it's an amazing resource and hopefully with some experience under my belt I'll be able to contribute as well!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Add a touch of bicarb to the water. My Minima is on 15 hours per day brew boiler only, use steam only when you need it. Definitely use it on a smart plug but never set it to come with both boilers active.

Get a naked PF if you don't already have one.


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks Dave,

that's very helpful with the water and will save me buying bottled water . 
Any particular smart switch? Otherwise that makes complete sense, can switch on the steam when needed.

thanks for your input over the last few weeks!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I use a TP Link smart plug on a couple of high draw appliances in my house (aga, espresso machine) I did initially use a cheapie one on the aga.....bad idea.

Grinder wise..... you could pick up an inexpensive hand grinder to see you through. Or you could go with a different grinder like a Eureka Mignon or even a Eureka Atom 60.

For scales I would go with something good quality, waterproof and not a smart scale. They are just overly complex and kinda pointless imo.

As for other accessories you will need tamper, milk jug and cleaning powder. You may wish to get a distributor and some cleaning brushes too.

I can sort you out with most of this. If you're interested drop me a message.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TPLink sound good, all my smart switches are 13 Amp Meross from Amazon. I have 5 of them in operation, linked to Alexa as well. I like them because they can be used in a switched socket and still leabe the switch usable as there stand proud slightly.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd say VST baskets of your choice, popular ones are 18g and 20g, or you can go for IMS baskets of a similar range. You can get tampers desiged to fit both baskets from Torr but they are expensive and probably not necessary. There are lots of products on amazon and ebay claiming to be 58.55mm, look for 'sharp edge' or ones that don't have a rounded edge. The barista hustle copies might be ok and there are loads of push style tampers available. But get one that gives the closest fit to your baskets as possible.

Knock box. Again cheapo jobs are available.

Cleaning brushes can be as simple as an angled head, two semi circular heads (cafelat), or a silicone membrane (espazzola). You might view the espazzola as an uneccesary expense but it does do a better job cleaning than the cafelat....still it's not really necessary.

Grinders: there might be something cheap in the sale section you can pick up, use for a few months and sell on for little to no loss.

Scales: Cheapo ones from ebay have lasted me since my days of using a DeLonghi about 10 years ago and they are still perfectly accurate for weighing coffee (0.00 resolution). I've got the Felicita Arc now, again it's an unecessary expense but it's nice to have something I can use to measure flow rate. I used the first gen brewista for years and they still work just fine even though the platform is peeling away (used them for brewing and the heat softened the glue).


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for your help. I switched th machine on yesterday and had a huge leak. Emailed Bella barista who asked me to check the reservoir which obviously was t the source. Have taken off the cover and found the leak but no idea how to fix it! Have sent it to Bella barista but any other help I can get would be great!

it seems to be coming from a valve on top of one of the boilers. I've tried to tighten it very gently with a spanner but doesn't seem to budge and don't want to put a huge amount of pressure on it!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Service boiler has overfilled 2. From your statement "I switched the machine on yesterday and had a huge leak". I don't know if you switched it on and water started to come out immediately and pump ran, pump wasn't runnning, water started to come out as it warmed up. Or pump rand for ages and then water started coming out. 3 different scenarios, 3 potentially different problems/solutions. How huge is huge, 30ml, 200ml 500ml....

Questions:



Was the pump continually running?


Do you have a photo of the top then I can see if the level probe wire is connected (which would cause the pump to continuously run)?


If the wire is loose or disconnected (possibly in transit), or another grounding wire lower down. If the pump isn't running and for some reason the boiler was full when you got it, then as soon as the boiler heats, water will expand and it will flow out of the vacuum breaker.

I know the questions seem strange but those 11 words "I switched the machine on yesterday and had a huge leak" are so imprecise, it makes remote fault finding difficult

*P.S. Leave that valve alone and don't put a spanner near it!*


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks Dave,

sorry for the vague description. 
when I filled up the reservoir and then switched the unit on from new the pump started up and sucked water (I'm guessing) into the boiler and then stopped

I left it on to heat up the machine and then noticed a pool of water underneath the machine I'm not good at measurements but a Poole 10cm by 10cm on the work surface

I thought maybe I'd spilt some water and mopped it up.

but this morning when I did the same thing I noticed the same pool of water when I went back to the machine and investigated further to find a drip every 2 seconds from the bottom right(of your looking straight at the machine)

I had to go to work so when I go home switched it on again and no leaks for 5 mins or so and then the same thing happened it seems to be coming out of that valve but only when the machine is switched on. 
electrical connections seems to all be connected as usual? I've taken pictures of that's any help as well.

I can tell by very minor pressure that that valve is going nowhere so haven't done any damage! 😅


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If the service boiler was on: It's normal for the valve to leak a few ml from the brass bit as the water approaches boiling, it should seal quickly though. If the boiler is overfilled it'll leak more before it seals. If it fails to seal it'll just keep leaking....answer Dave's questions above carefully before doing anything. EDIT: Ah, replied already.

I remove that valve and refit it with PTFE easily enough but there's presumably a reason Dave is telling you not to. Your might not be fit with PTFE as mine was...


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm guessing it's the service boiler (in the picture) as I didn't want any steam just yet and kept it on the espresso boiler only. I don't think the steam boiler has any water in it at all.

from your drscription it seems like it's failing to seal?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The big boiler is the service boiler = steam boiler. If you didn't have it switched on it shouldn't be heating but it will auto-fill until water hits the sensor. If the sensor is faulty it will just keep filling until the pump cuts out. How long did the pump run for when you turned it on? Did you follow procedures in the manual for filling the boilers on first use?


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes followed the start up procedure and re did all of that again just to double check.

it just keeps filling and dripping out of the valve whether the service boiler is on or not.

I have sent pictures and videos to Bella Barista as it looks like an issue I can't solve very easily.


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

when the pump turned on to fill it probably took 2 - 3 mins I'm guessing?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I still can't see that autofill connector and wire properly, needs to be top down 😆

I don't understand why water is welling out of the vacuum breaker valve if the boiler isn't on...perhaps the general heat/warmth from the rest of the machine causing the water to expand, perhaps some other problem. So lets do something to fault find and see what's going on. *Make absolutely sure the machine is earthed and plugged into an RCD or RCD protected supply.*



Machine open but plugged in, probably have to put the shell on to get power to it, unless you are me.


Open water tap with jug underneath


Switch on the machine with both boilers on.


Have big water absorbent thing ready to continually mop up water from vacuum breaker as heat makes water expand. You're only really worried about a lot of water getting around the limit stat. Hopefully you won't need it too much


Insulated pliers to lift vacuum breaker pin up and keep it up (it's now sealed) and water should start coming out of water tap instead of all over machine, once about 150-200 ml has come out of tap, you can release pin as the level will be low enough, no more will come out.


Close tap


Once it gets hot enough vacuum breaker stay closed itself, you will know when that is and it will be when temperature is above 100C


Open tap until pump runs and close tap, pump should stop running fairly shortly after.


During 1 thru 8 the pump should really only run at step 8 if it starts running before, you might consider aborting the procedure. If the boiler is as full as it looks 100-150 ml out at step 5 probably won't be low enough to activate the pump.

That's your homework for this evening, let me know how you get on, stay safe and be careful.

P.S. It's probably an issue you can solve very easily. The service boiler is just overfilled we have to empty it a bit and find out why, if it does it again.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> If the service boiler was on: It's normal for the valve to leak a few ml from the brass bit as the water approaches boiling, it should seal quickly though. If the boiler is overfilled it'll leak more before it seals. If it fails to seal it'll just keep leaking....answer Dave's questions above carefully before doing anything. EDIT: Ah, replied already.
> 
> I remove that valve and refit it with PTFE easily enough but there's presumably a reason Dave is telling you not to. Your might not be fit with PTFE as mine was...


 It's because it's welling out through the top pin due to an overfull boiler. Didn't want him to remove or loosen a perfectly good valve. He just needs to get that water level down and if it overfills again we can trace why, if it doesn't, could just have been a temporary piece of gunk in the solenoid. If the pump runs for extended periods and it autofills too high then it could be a simple loose connection.

One of the checks I always do on a new machine is warm it up, draw water and wait for the autofill to kick in. I note how much water I drew out, then repeat. This tells me whether a boiler is filling consistently or was overfilled when I got it.


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

I think the problem is solved. I don't understand how 😅 but followed your directions. Switched the machine and then opened the taps and then pulled the small valve up when water started to bleed out. I've switched it on and off, used the steam wand and hot water a number of times and pulled a shot to put it through its paces and no leaks at all. Machines nice and hot so should evaporate and residual water.

I'll keep an eye on it but hopefully that should be that. 
Was it some kind of autologous that caused the valve to let water out?

really appreciate all your help 😊 Never had such quick responses - benefits of the shutdown perhaps!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

heirborn said:


> I think the problem is solved. I don't understand how 😅 but followed your directions. Switched the machine and then opened the taps and then pulled the small valve up when water started to bleed out. I've switched it on and off, used the steam wand and hot water a number of times and pulled a shot to put it through its paces and no leaks at all. Machines nice and hot so should evaporate and residual water.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it but hopefully that should be that.
> Was it some kind of autologous that caused the valve to let water out?
> ...


 I don't know what an autologous is but you never know 

The thing to do now is to keep an eye on it, it may just have been a bit of crud in the autofill valve that's already moved on and perhaps won't give you any more trouble. New machines can sometimes have an "undigested bit of beef, a blot of mustard, a crumb of cheese, a fragment of underdone potato". If you get the quote... 

One test to do is to draw water from the service boiler a bit at a time until the autofill kicks in...once it's filled do it again and compare volumes, they should be very similar (won't always be identical because of the programmed in probe delay).

Then run a shot against a blind filter for 30s, repeat that twice more resting the pump each time. Then draw water until the autofill kicks in, the volume should be similar to the previous two amounts. If it's loads more the autofill solenoid might still be letting by and allowing the service boiler to overfill.

Those valves are not "no compression valves", be very gentle with them, only close just enough to stop the steam or water....do that and they will last decades, heavy handed and you might be changing the seats in 7 years. For the gentle handed, compression valves can often outlast their no compression counterparts, even though they are an older style of valve.

P.S. machines all stainless, so it can't actually rust (well apart from the leg bolts, keep those wet enough and they will).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You could ge a decent hand grinder until you can get the niche.


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

So the valve is working intermittently. 
bella barista said it is a weak point and are sending me a rocket part which hopefully will fit. I'd hate to send back such a great machine just because of a leaky valve, especially when there aren't many machines in stock. 
Do you know of any other valves that would fit the machine?

There are no hand grinders readily available so I was thinking of either getting the sage grinder or the Mignon facile. 
Anyone have experience with either? Bear in mind it's only temporary till the niche zero arrives.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If it's temporary no that is a waste, get the Feld 47 Travel restock Tomorrow I think


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you can reach it easily, take the auto fill valve apart and clean it after checking it externally first to see plunger is moving OK in the coil. It's a relatively standard part and I wouldn't have thought anymore unreliable than any other valve. I've never had any trouble with those valves.

Really it's probably crud stuck in it. They are very simple inside.


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

That's what they suggested. 
I took it appeared (popped the small u piece of metal off the top and couldn't see any damage or debris in the chamber.)

still leaked when it was fitted. I put new offers tape on the thread of the valve as well but no change sadly!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If it was me it would go back, I sent mine back to Italy, BB is not that far.


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

That's true, if this valve replacement doesn't work it might have to go back. I just don't want to add any problems unnecessarily to businesses like Bella Barista if I can help it. They've got enough problems with Covid-19!

By the looks of it it seems like such a simple part! 😤


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think we're talking about different valves?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it the vacuum breaker, if it is they don't cause boilers to leak as in your photos, overfilling does. Vacuum breakers hiss steam all the time.

What's actually happening with yours, is that the valve from the top of the boiler, the one I said not to put a spanner to?


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

For background - the steam boiler has been off nearly the whole time as I haven't needed any milk drinks.

When I sent a video to B.B they said it was an anti siphon valve which might have debris or wasn't sealing properly.

they said when the espresso boiler heats up, even if the steam boiler isn't switched on it causes slight pressure which normally should be sealed by the valve. As it's not sealing water is just slowly bleeding out of the top of the valve.

they told me to unscrew the valve and inspect it which was pretty easy, and hence the pictures of it.

when I did switch the steam boiler on and held the pin up ( as you suggested ) it did seal and if you tapped the top it hissed steam.

but the next day when it was switched on from cold the same old leak started.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's probably nothing wrong with it and if there was you'll have cleared it...

Did you do the following test Dave described?



> One test to do is to draw water from the service boiler a bit at a time until the autofill kicks in...once it's filled do it again and compare volumes, they should be very similar (won't always be identical because of the programmed in probe delay).
> 
> Then run a shot against a blind filter for 30s, repeat that twice more resting the pump each time. Then draw water until the autofill kicks in, the volume should be similar to the previous two amounts. If it's loads more the autofill solenoid might still be letting by and allowing the service boiler to overfill.


 The solenoid fits after the pump and diverts water to the service boiler when triggered. If it's closed water only goes to the brew boiler and out of the group. If it's failing to close properly because of crud/scale/gunk it'll let water into the service boiler until it overfills. The service boiler is 2 litres and contains just over 1.5 litres water so a very very slight heat transfer from the brew boiler won't make it leak.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Have you tried to lubricate the o-ring with some silicone based food grade lubricant?


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies and help from everyone. Was on video call with Martin @ BB and we've both agreed it's best to send it back.

it's been a rough start and my confidence in the ACS Minima has taken a hit!

ive also had a think about my needs, I normally make espresso and milk drinks are only for guests and on the weekends. The machine will be used 80% a week for espresso only.

In a bit of a quandary, whether to just wait till machines are in stock and I have more choice or go with something in stock.

Ive got the following machines on a short list, if you've had any experience with them (good or bad) let me know!

profitec 300

profitec 500

MaraX

ECM Classika II PID

after the last week or so my main priority is reliability.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Would just get another minima, or get BB to fix it and give you something back a good will gesture Profitec are good and few want the Mara X, well non in stock anywhere stay with the minima.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

As above. The machines you list are all capable of suffering from the same problem. The parts used are commercial for all of the machines, Minima included. It isn't really rational to lose confidence in one machine because of a faulty part when the same part (or equivalent) exists in a bunch of other machines you then start to consider...

I would lose confidence in the retailer and their bench testing though. Unless something has been shaken/knocked loose in shipping.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You wont go wrong with the Profitec 500.

Depends if you are happy to spend more money and in a sense 'downgrade' to an HX.

You will be getting a rotary pump which is always nice though. And if you switch your routine up slightly the quality of the coffee from an HX machine is no different to DB.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> As above. The machines you list are all capable of suffering from the same problem. The parts used are commercial for all of the machines, Minima included. It isn't really rational to lose confidence in one machine because of a faulty part when the same part (or equivalent) exists in a bunch of other machines you then start to consider...
> 
> I would lose confidence in the retailer and their bench testing though. Unless something has been shaken/knocked loose in shipping.


 They should really bench test all machines.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

They should. I'm sure they claim to do that and have a reputation for it (though I could be wrong). The fact is they've sent at least a few Minimas out in the past without even adjusting the OPVs down to 9 bar which suggests they aren't testing all of the machines they sell, or if they are they aren't identifying basic things that are wrong or need to be fixed before sending them to the consumer. The TDS of the water in the boilers will indicate whether or not the retailer has thoroughly bench tested and prepped the machine for the consumer -- only when you first receive it mind.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

It is unfortunate that you had this bad luck with the Minima. It still is a very good machine and I am sure that after all the noise BB will do their best to rectify any issues should you decide to stick with it.

Most, if not all, prosumer machines are made with the same parts. ACS usually go for good grades.

Whichever you choose good luck with it, but a DB at this price point is difficult/impossible to come by.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@heirborn

- I hear you. Very interesting discussion here. Unfortunately, for me, my experience was very similar. In 2015 I bought my first grown up espresso machine. It was a Rocket Cellini, an HX machine. a few weeks have passed, and the machine started developing a strange noise as the machine builds up pressure. I had a phone call with BB, they assured me it was normal. As a relative newbie into this world, coming from a humble Gaggia Classic, my confidence was knocked: I spent more GBP 1k on an espresso machine, and it makes a "funny" noise. This is the last thing you'd expect when buying something new, something suppose to be rock solid, from a reputable retailer like BB who bench tests machines. You wouldn't be happy if your brand new car made a funny noise or developed a fault, would you? I was inexperienced, I had no clue. If this was today, potentially I'd have disassembled the mushroom and fixed the problem myself!

A few weeks deliberating, and I phoned Bella Barista. I explained my thoughts and concerns, and next day I took the day off work and drove up there. they took a look at the machine, and asked me what I wanted to do: straight replacement, another machine or money back. After a few minutes, my trust on Rocket was on the floor, so guess what? I bought a Profitec 700. See what I did there? I went from an HX machine to a DB. Why? I simply couldn't get on with the cooling flushes and all the wasted water that goes with it. It was just a nightmare. For me at least. To this day, I still question what BB qualifies as bench testing, or whether they test them all. Regardless, BB put my mind at rest, and respected my decision as a customer. Many years later, I kept going back to them, for grinders, for a Gene Cafe Roaster, for accessories, for a coffee subscription: This is what I call customer service at its best.

So I was happy with my Profitec, and guess what? One year later, the Gicar (The brainbox) developed a fault. A call to BB to solve the problem, and a new Gicar box was in the post. No charge, nothing. They just trusted me I'd return the faulty, old one to them.

So, I see the point here from Heirborn perspective. And I also echo the comments made, based on experience: It could've happened to any machine. What you need is to have a reputable and honest retailer with great after sales care, like Bella Barista, who will not leave you hanging should a problem occur.

So, ultimately, my advice to you:

- If you go HX, think about cooling flushes, etc, specially if you are using bottled water. the MaraX being the exception, so do read and watch the review by DavecUK.

- ECM Classika... Give it a miss. SBDU machine, the novelty will wear off quickly. If you are a fan of milk based drinks, you'll get frustrated. (ps: that was on my shortlist when I went to buy the Cellini. After "playing" with one at BB, I quickly discarded.)

- Profitec 300.... A machine I still admire and I was looking at it the other night: Quick heat up times, 58mm group, dual boiler. Saying that, have you seen the Lelit Elizabeth? Not at BB yet, but I think DavecUK was planning a review on one.

- If you liked the Minima... Why not stick to it?

Good luck!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Couldn't of wrote it better myself 😆


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks @MediumRoastSteam my thoughts exactly.

@DavecUK mentioned the same, that it's not normal for a machine to function that way. My gut feeling is to get a re fund and then drive down to BB when the shutdown is over and they have a number of machines in stock so I can test drive them and possibly leave with a machine that I've fully warmed up and tested.

from the feedback the Minima seems to be a great machine for the money and I'd need to spend a couple of hundred just to get similar / less functionality.

let's see what BB says, hopefully they can find the source of the problem.

thanks for your feedback!


----------

